# Uso



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad to see Els, and Mickleson in the thick of things going into the week end. Even Ishikawa's play is something good to watch. I got a laugh when they said he skipped a tournament so that he could go to his High School graduation.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I just like how the scoring is going I like the fact that it is a tough course and no noe is like -10 it great to watch the guys play a hard course


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Have to agree with you on that one. I like to watch these guys play on tough courses. I don't mind an occasional "birdie fest" but I like the lower the winning scores, because it means they had to work harder at their game. I know there has been some complaining about the surface conditions of the greens, but they all have to putt on the same surface, so it's equal for all of them. The talk was that ball speed would take care of some of the inconstancies of the putting surfaces, but for speed to help, their approach shots had to finish below the hole. We all know it is easier to putt up hill than down hill. It all boils down to "shot making" and not the "bomb and gouge" mind set that most pros seem to prefer. The greens I play on most of the time had the same problem last winter, so I kind of know what they are having to deal with.


Surtees said:


> I just like how the scoring is going I like the fact that it is a tough course and no noe is like -10 it great to watch the guys play a hard course


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I just love the look of Pebble as it's set up for the Open. It is a totally different golf course than it is for the AT&T. 

And watching the pros play stupid on 14 is uncomfortable, but still somewhat redeeming for us ordinary humans.. They just can't accept that when they are in the wrong place, the best play is to accept the bogey and move on. Friday, 6 players made triple or worse (and they didn't mention how many doubles), and on a par 5 no less! Y.E. Yang made a 9 and went from the cut line to buying his plane ticket out on that one hole. Simply amazing.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I watched more golf today than I have for the past 5 months. That was a fine ending to this USO. The fact that so many players actually had a chance to win today was fun to watch. I have no problem with an "even par" score winning it. The fact that McDowell was among the leaders all 4 days shows what great golf this guy played. This is the same guy who penalized himself a few tournaments back. Rule 13-4, a tiny drop of water, cost him two strokes, and a possible chance to win the Honda Classic. Glad a class act won. Definitely Euro Ryder Cup material. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes it was a great finisha nd it was good to see him win his a great sportsman


----------

